# pzaper boy bars



## rickyd (Oct 13, 2014)

Wtb Schwinn paperboy handlebars


----------



## bike (Oct 13, 2014)

*What does that even mean?*

plz post a real or catalog pic- that will help you get what you want.
I have 30+ sets of bars but I dont know any I would signal out as "paperboy" and I collect paperboy bikes and accessories etc.

SEE:
http://www.vintagecolumbiabikes.com/id117.html

From MRCOLUMBIA's fine site


----------



## bricycle (Oct 13, 2014)

I think he means "Boy Scout" style...straight up and then straight back....


----------



## mickeyc (Oct 13, 2014)

Or maybe the hooks for the bag..

Mike


----------



## bike (Oct 13, 2014)

*Presto!*



mickeyc said:


> Or maybe the hooks for the bag..
> 
> Mike




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Bicycle-NOS-Newspaper-Boy-Bag-Handlebar-Hooks-/111384804492


----------



## rickyd (Oct 13, 2014)

*bars*

On my phone sorry bout confusion, jd56 sold a Schwinn a while back with bars that he thought held paper bags they have a small hump between grips and gooseneck look like they would be very comfortable bernard posted a pic of a Schwinn messenger bike with same on fbook Today think cyclingday may own it. Rick


----------



## bike (Oct 13, 2014)

*still*

a picture is worth 1000 words, try to post one or a URL/link to a picture


----------



## rickyd (Oct 13, 2014)

*Dallas bars*

Marty sez they are called Dallas bars made by Torrington for messenger bikes. Anyone got any?


----------



## fred h (Oct 13, 2014)

*Paper Boy Bars*

Columbia  Newsboy Special bikes used a box style handlebar they had about a 6 inch rise they started using in 1964.


----------



## bricycle (Oct 13, 2014)

also known as Military bars, just not gween.....


----------



## rollfaster (Oct 13, 2014)

*Like these?*

Paperboy bike style bars. These examples are not torringtons though.


----------



## bricycle (Oct 13, 2014)

That's the stuff...


----------



## slick (Oct 16, 2014)

Ricky, i have the bars you need.  They are exactly like the ones on Martys bike he rode in the Long Beach marathon. The western union bike. The chrome is shot but they are in replateable shape. Let me go snap a picture.........ill be back.


----------



## rickyd (Oct 16, 2014)

*bars*

Thanks


----------



## bike (Oct 17, 2014)

*please post*



slick said:


> Ricky, i have the bars you need.  They are exactly like the ones on Martys bike he rode in the Long Beach marathon. The western union bike. The chrome is shot but they are in replateable shape. Let me go snap a picture.........ill be back.




I am a still a wonderin


----------



## rickyd (Oct 17, 2014)

*bars*

bike i am challenged when it comes to pics and such but the bars came on messenger bikes in the 40s cyclingday or marty has a western union bike with them pictured on cabe and elsewhere he rode it with the cyclone coasters in the marathon the other day. sorry to be so vague search torrington dallas bars here on cabe and you will find them. thanks for interest and hope you have a set for me cheap! rick


----------

